# Home-made betta log



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

I really like the betta logs sold in stores but 10 bucks for a floating hunk of plastic???? there has to be something i can do homemade for way cheaper or even free! ive been racking my brain for ideas but alas i cant come up with anything. :dunno:
anyone have any ideas??


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oo, pick me! xD

I just made two coconut caves for each of my bettas and they look awesome. They are real coconuts, and they only cost 2.00 (or 2.30) to get one. You can just break it in half and sand down the edges after rinsing it off and taking off the white part, wich is surprisingly easy if you let it sit out a while. It's very smooth onces you sand it down so it's safe. You might want to soak it first before adding it to the tank and pick off the extra furry looking things on the top of the coconut, and sand that part down a little. That will smooth out the fuzzies.

It does not float, but it is a cool looking cave!


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

do they use it often? i think i have an extra coconut hut from my hermit crabs... i never even thought to put it in my aquarium!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes. I haven't seen one of mine go inside it yet, but my other one goes in it frequently. But the one that I haven't seen inside theres is a bit slow to warm up, he might have gone inside when I wasn't looking.


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

im thinking my shrimp will just claim the hut for themselves. they love things like that. im hoping i can come up with something that floats. i was thinking of maybe a pipe suction cupped to the side of the tank at the same height a log would float.....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I just put some floating plants in for my guys - they LOVE to swim through them & even lay in them.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oo, floating plants are nice!

Haha, yea cause shrimp like to hide that would be good for them!
When I had shrimp, one of mine would hide underneath the filter (underwater filter). It was kinda like a cave. Actually one of the guys used it to sneak up on the other one. lol
But that's not really on topic......
I don't really know of what else you could use, maybe you could try finding drift would that's big enough to have a hole in it? That might be hard though. 
I did see someone her post a picture of there bettas home with a big piece of drift wood like that.
Plants would be easier to obtain though.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

When I had my turtle tank, I made him a floating island. I carved a piece of styrofoam to the shape I wanted, then just covered it in a thin layer of grout. Worked and looked amazing. Right now im actually using the same process to make a realistic looking background for my 2.5 gal.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You can put styrafoam in a fish tank?


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well it is styrofoam, but its covered with grout/concrete...which is fine to put in a tank


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

you can use bamboo rods that you can get in the reptile section of petsmart. Then if you want to weigh them down, you can glue it to a fish safe fock with aquarium selant. It makes a great little tunnel. I have also heard of using small peices of hamster tube.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

I've bought a green glass napkin ring recently from a cheap shop, which my betta loves to hide in (it's a long tube) and it looks pretty. I've also bought some cheap plastic piping from the diy store, which act as a little floating log. I've put some food in there, and my betta seems to love tipping it up to look for it.


----------

